# Off for a Spring break.



## Capt Lightning (Mar 11, 2018)

Need a break to clear away the winter blues, so we're off this week for a short holiday in Vienna.   Got cheap air tickets and booked a reasonable sounding hotel.  I've never been there before so it's hard to make choice on areas and hotels.  Just have to read the reviews and hope that everything turns out OK. 

Back in a weeks time.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2018)

Ooooh have a wonderful time Capt......take pictures, and let us all know how it went when you return.. I've never been to Vienna so I'll look forward to hearing about it .. Safe journey..enjoy!!


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 11, 2018)

That sounds nice, have fun and enjoy!

(I'll leave the porch light on for when you get back..)


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 11, 2018)

I don't take so many photos these days.  My daughters who do quite a bit of travelling, don't either.  As they say, the things you would mostly photograph are architecture, monuments  etc.. and if you want a decent photo, then just get one from the web.  Photos are for unique events and things that are personal to you.  Mrs. L is taking her little compact camera, and I dare say we'll take a couple of snaps though we never take 'selfies' or pictures of food (unless it's exceptional).


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 11, 2018)

Lucky you, enjoy the trip


----------



## jujube (Mar 11, 2018)

Ooh, Vienna!  Have a great time!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 11, 2018)

Y'all have a great time!!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 11, 2018)

Enjoy! Must be beautiful there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2018)

Have a good trip Capt!  Enjoy, relax and be safe!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 11, 2018)

Enjoy your trip. I heard it was a beautiful place.


----------



## 911 (Mar 11, 2018)

My wife wants to travel that area really bad. I’m not much of a traveler, so I keep trying to get our daughter to go with her and I even offered to pay her way, but she takes after me and she isn’t much of a traveler either.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you all for your good wishes.  The last, and only, time I was in Austria was for our honeymoon - 45 years ago, though we've lived in and visited Germany many times.
The Austrian (German) for honeymoon is "Flitterwochen" - nice name.


----------

